# Η ώρα της Εκάβης



## Alexandra (Oct 16, 2011)

Είναι ατάκα απο σίριαλ, και παραπέμπει στην Εκάβη από το Τρίτο Στεφάνι. Πρόκειται για τον παρακάτω διάλογο:Α: Εσύ, αν θέλεις να μείνεις εδώ, θα ράψεις το στόμα σου. Αλλιώς, σήκω και φύγε.
​Β: Θα φύγω, αγάπη μου! Δεν αντέχω τέτοια κατάντια μπροστά στα μάτια μου. Θα προστατευτώ μόνη μου. Πάντα μόνη μου ήμουνα και σας προστάτευα όλους.

Α: Η ώρα της Εκάβης! 
​Έχω διαβάσει μεν το Τρίτο Στεφάνι, αλλά πριν από πάρα πολλά χρόνια, και δεν έχω στο μυαλό μου έναν μονολεκτικό χαρακτηρισμό αυτής της ηρωίδας. Να το μεταφράσω απλώς, βάζοντας σημείωση σε παρένθεση; Να το αντικαταστήσω με έναν χαρακτηρισμό;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 16, 2011)

Θα έλεγα, αν μπορείς, να το αντικαταστήσεις με κάτι διαπολιτισμικά ανάλογο, π.χ. _The great Diva speaks_ ή κάτι τέτοιο.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 16, 2011)

Ή μήπως drama queen; Δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς την Εκάβη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 16, 2011)

Tο drama queen ίσως είναι υπερβολικό για την αίσθηση της γιαγιάς Εκάβης. Ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ, στο παλιό κονάκι του 40κου:


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 16, 2011)

Διαβάζω λοιπόν στο συγκεκριμένο απόσπασμα:
Η κυρα-Εκάβη τρελαινόταν να δραματοποιεί τη ζωή της, μα όσο περισσότερο τη δραματοποιούσε, τόσο περισσότερα αστεία έκανε – πάντα εις βάρος του εαυτού της, ποτέ των άλλων.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 16, 2011)

Χμμμ...

*drama queen* n Informal a person who tends to react to every situation in an overdramatic or exaggerated manner

Είναι το ίδιο με το drama queen; Κοντά είναι σίγουρα, αλλά υπάρχει και αυτό το στοιχείο με τα αστεία σε βάρος του εαυτού της, που δεν υπάρχουν ποτέ (νομίζω...) στην drama queen. Επίσης, αν θυμάμαι καλά, η Εκάβη έδινε λύσεις εκεί που κώλωναν οι υπόλοιποι. Γινόταν στυλοβάτης κλπ κλπ.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 16, 2011)

Μήπως, "Such a dramatic actress!"


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 16, 2011)

Ή να φύγεις και εντελώς από το προσωπικό: It's showtime!


----------



## nickel (Oct 16, 2011)

Καλημέρα.

It's time for melodrama!
Melodrama time!

Αλλά δεν χρειάζεται να βρεθεί κάτι που θα χαρακτηρίζει επακριβώς την Εκάβη αλλά που θα ταιριάζει στο διάλογο. Και η πρώτη σκέψη μου ήταν _drama queen_. Αλλά τους διαλόγους τούς ξέρει καλύτερα η Αλεξάνδρα.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 16, 2011)

Από τη γενική της εικόνα η συγκεκριμένη κυρία δεν παραπέμπει στην Εκάβη που αυτοσαρκάζεται και στηρίζει τους άλλους, απλώς ότι δραματοποιεί τα πάντα. Από την άλλη πλευρά, όταν η άλλη διαλέγει να την αποκαλέσει Εκάβη ακριβώς τη στιγμή που ισχυρίζεται ότι πάντα τους προστάτευε όλους, είναι σαν να της λέει, "Μη μας παριστάνεις τώρα την Εκάβη που είναι το στήριγμα όλων", και όχι να την ειρωνευτεί ως drama queen.

Μόνο ο σεναριογράφος θα μπορούσε να μας διευκρινίσει τι ακριβώς εννοεί.


----------



## daeman (Oct 16, 2011)

Μ' αρέσει το drama queen, και γιατί θυμίζει την αρχική Εκάβη, του Πριάμου, και γιατί νομίζω πως το θέμα εδώ δεν είναι τόσο η σύνδεση με την κυρα-Εκάβη του Ταχτσή (που άλλωστε για τον μέσο αγγλόφωνο ή γενικότερα τον ξένο θα είναι μια μάλλον δυσνόητη αναφορά), αλλά το μελοδραματικό ύφος τής Β που καταφεύγει στον ρόλο της τραγικής ηρωίδας και θύματος στο δράμα που στήνει στο μυαλό της, όταν την αποπαίρνουν. Με αυτό το σκεπτικό, πιστεύω ότι και οι ιδέες του Νικέλ με το μελόδραμα είναι ό,τι πρέπει για την ατάκα. Αν όμως θέλεις οπωσδήποτε να αναδείξεις και την "ηρωική" της διάσταση:

Oh, there goes the eternal tragic heroine again!

Όποτε η κόρη μου βαλαντώνει στο ψευτόκλαμα, συνήθως για να γλιτώσει την κατσάδα για τις αταξίες ή τις ζημιές της, τη λέμε Παξινού.


----------



## cougr (Oct 16, 2011)

Μία ακόμα ιδέα: "Ooh please, cut the drama".


----------



## Elsa (Oct 16, 2011)

daeman said:


> Όποτε η κόρη μου βαλαντώνει στο ψευτόκλαμα, συνήθως για να γλιτώσει την κατσάδα για τις αταξίες ή τις ζημιές της, τη λέμε Παξινού.



Έλα ρε συ! :laugh: Το ίδιο της λέω κι εγώ όταν αντιδρά θεατρινίστικα και υπερβολικά σε κάποια παρατήρησή μου!


----------



## daeman (Oct 16, 2011)

Cross my heart (and hope to live). Και όταν το παρακάνει, Μάρθα Βούρτση. :)


----------



## nickel (Oct 16, 2011)

Ως προς την Παξινού, ίσως να μην είναι σύμπτωση. Απλώς δεν έχει μπει ακόμα στα λεξικά με αυτή τη σημασία.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 16, 2011)

Για φαντάσου όμως, τι ωραίο είναι να πάνε αυτά τα κοριτσάκια στο νηπιαγωγείο και να έχουν ακούσει περί Παξινού, ενώ τα συνομήλικά τους ξέρουν μόνο τον Justin Bieber ή όποιος τέλος πάντων συγκινεί τις ηλικίες νηπιαγωγείου.


----------



## SBE (Oct 16, 2011)

Επειδή η Παξινού έχει αφήσει πολύ λίγα στο φίλμ, και ίσως και δυσνόητα για τα παιδάκια αυτής της ηλικίας, μάλλον από το ένα αυτί μπαίνει κι από το άλλο βγαίνει. Αλλά δεν έχεις άδικο Αλεξάνδρα για το βασικό σκεπτικό.


----------

